# Last photo of the day?



## dpolston (Nov 21, 2007)

This lost really doesn't mean a lot, but I was curious. I dumped my card tonight and was sitting down to categorize them and I became interested to see what your last image shot was.

Would you share with absolutely no editing, color correcting, cropping or deleting the shot (even if it's bad) with us. I have to resize it to meet file restrictions but other than that... no editing whatsoever! 

This is NOT meant to critique photos really (cause we all scrub one now and then), it's for laughs and storytelling mainly.

I'll go first: This was taken as a series of shots for 2 different boats (worlds apart - they're both 20 years old but the one not posted is a 173 foot, 30 million dollar mega yatch named "Passion". This one is a replica military sailing ship called "The Pride of Baltimore II"). This is my last shot of the day:


----------



## dpolston (Nov 21, 2007)

<sigh> no takers




bother


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

dpolston said:


>



But there was so much day left!


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll play... There is nothing interesting at all really.  Just the last photo on my last roll in Lightroom.  Just some buddies over at the house


----------



## dpolston (Nov 21, 2007)

lol... what in the heck was he doing?

btw- I had already shot for 3 hours. My finger was sore and you can only take so many photos of the bottom of a boat.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

dpolston said:


> lol... what in the heck was he doing?



Listening to 80 hair metal, probably Motley Crue or or David Lee Roth, and rocking the old school metal guitar high kick.  

By that time I'm sure we were all becoming serious nuisances to my neighbors


----------



## toteki (Nov 21, 2007)

My biggass cat ! Didn't notice while taking the picture.. but his tongue is out..


----------



## plentygood (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## dpolston (Nov 22, 2007)

my cat looks very similar to yours (at least from that angle!)


----------



## AmberA100 (Nov 22, 2007)

lol this was my last one the other day. (I haven't shot anything in a couple days)


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2007)

I played a little earlier today, and of my "fooling around"-series, this was the last (will remain today's last, too):





It has no story, other than that my cat had been outside and was then sitting on the window sill begging to be let in again (and for a while we had a blue sky and lots of sunshine today, so I had to pull the blinds to be able to see something on my screen).


----------



## dpolston (Nov 22, 2007)

Where did the post move to?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2007)

It moved into the Photo Themes, it is an interesting new theme, and the Photo Themes is for threads into which all members are invited to post THEIR photos, too. Someone, like yourself, has an idea for a new theme (and _this_ theme has never been thought of by anyone before, it is REALLY new) and starts a new thread ... while there already are a good many other theme threads to which each and everyone may contribute AT ANY TIME, too. See?


----------



## dpolston (Nov 22, 2007)

Gotcha!


----------



## WNK (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't think it needs any explanation, does it?


----------



## dab_20 (Nov 25, 2007)

Last photo when I was taking shots of my soccer playing pup.


----------



## dpolston (Nov 25, 2007)

This was the last photo of a fashion shoot I did today. Not the best photo of the day by any means... but I stuck to the rules! Last unedited shot.


----------



## dpolston (Nov 27, 2007)

(I thought this would be more popular) This (thank God) was a test shot. I was hand holding the camera (D200 with grip and 70-200 2.8 in low light). I forgot the monopod in the truck. But this wasn't the money shots (those are this weekend). And I know... it's a smidge blurry.

I have a little color correction to do too.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, actually this one has been the ONLY one I have taken within the past 4 days ... quick one, through the (dirty, ehem  ) closed window, very quickly, only because I liked the sight of the wind-blown, therefore wavey, vapour trail


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 1, 2007)

Taken yesterday of a friends' GSXR 1000. One of a series I did at a gathering of a bunch of people on the compound for a calendar someone is putting together - the owner of this bike thinking about it. Taken RAW, converted with no adjustments, no edits, no cropping or anything like that.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 1, 2007)

Last photo (Wednesday night - last shot that I took). This was the first time I have ever staged during a dress rehearsal ever! This group did their entire song (orchestra and all) and I stopped them before the next group and asked them to get a little closer together (because they were unevenly spaced). They sang the first 6 or 7 bars (again, orchestra and all) so that I could retake this shot.

This has not been edited at all for this post. I have some work to do later though.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 2, 2007)

This is the last shot I took tonight. I was experimenting with lighting a cactus flower with a flashlight, it turned out okay I guess. Whatever.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 4, 2007)

I totally hosed my last shot. I was getting some of my stuff broken down and they (the choir I was shooting) broke out flowers for the interim director. I was caught off guard.


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, my last shot, my four year old...


----------



## dpolston (Dec 12, 2007)

In keeping with my own post... this is untouched and my last shot from Sunday. I'm pretty sure I hit the shutter when I was putting my camera down. That human like lump is my daughter puppy stitting the neighbors dog/Christmas present to their granddaughter.


----------

